# Battlefield 3 Audio Settings



## ChrisUlrich

X-Fi Fatality and Logitech Z5500s... I can't get 5.1 to work!  Not sure which settings I need to have setup!


----------



## Phy

Have to ask the obvious question, but do you have the audio ingame set to 1.5?


----------



## salvage-this

If you have Windows set correctly to 5.1, BF5 should use those settings automatically.  Have you set up 5.1 with Windows yet?


----------



## ChrisUlrich

salvage-this said:


> If you have Windows set correctly to 5.1, BF5 should use those settings automatically.  Have you set up 5.1 with Windows yet?



Yep.  I made sure I did after I posted.  hahahaha  

But I don't see a 5.1 option in BF3.  Just some "speaker" settings.  I had it set to a few things.  But now it's "home cinema."


----------



## salvage-this

I think it should be under something like Windows default so something like that.  I am in Linux right now or I would check for you.

EDIT:  Nevermind I decided I wanted to game for a bit.  My audio is set to hi-fi and the hi definition stereo is enabled.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

So keep it on hi-fi?  Ok, i'll put it back to that.

What about my Logitech Settings?  I only hear audio through 6 Channel Direct.


----------



## salvage-this

Ok I looked back through my settings and it looks like I was not getting it right either.  I have it working now so here is what I did.  

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154145

I found that thread and downloaded that utility.  I checked 5.1 and left hi-hi enabled.


----------



## ChrisUlrich

There is a 5.1 option in this update?  I don't see any of that in the notes he posted?


----------



## salvage-this

The utility in the first post has an option for 5.1.


----------

